# Texas Mattress Shooting Memes



## Maxliam (Sep 23, 2018)

The memes going on about this is hilarious so I figured why not get a thread going about the guys who took "Don't Mess with Texas" to the logical extreme.


Spoiler


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 23, 2018)

Spoiler



      View attachment 547261                 



https://my.mixtape.moe/ecruge.webm


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Begemot (Sep 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fully based and red-pilled.


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 23, 2018)

Audio sucks but it's pretty funny.


----------



## millais (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Maxliam (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Maxliam (Sep 25, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


>


Oh I'm so mixing this up into a video. I'm working on making a rap video of him saying "I'm at the dumpster!!!" because of the way he looks at the camera.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 25, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Oh I'm so mixing this up into a video. I'm working on making a rap video of him saying "I'm at the dumpster!!!" because of the way he looks at the camera.


Do it! (And link it here because I want to see it!) I will say, "You done messed up A-Aron" was my immediate reaction to this altercation lol >_<


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 25, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Do it! (And link it here because I want to see it!) I will say, "You done messed up A-Aron" was my immediate reaction to this altercation lol >_<


It's freaky because I was watching Key & Peele clips at work last night and thought of that shooting after he said "You done messed up A-A-Ron!"


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 25, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Do it! (And link it here because I want to see it!) I will say, "You done messed up A-Aron" was my immediate reaction to this altercation lol >_<


It's a little sloppy but here it is.


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Sep 26, 2018)




----------

